# Our first roaches :)



## Dravensmom (Dec 12, 2010)

No one else seems to care much so I guess I will tell you guys . My son and I were given 30ish hissers  I took some pics of them tonight and will take some of my son with then when he wakes up in the morning. I am trying to figure out what kind of hissers I have because there is a lot of variety. Its nice because they are easier to name. 

The roach in the next 2 pictures is kind of neat because hits half black and half orangish.. split down the middle on his bottom half. its name is chimera. Anyone know why he looks like this?












This is a black one.. Have a few of these.. is it a hisser?







I really like these 2.. are they tiger stripped hissers?











Some of them have these white dots on thesideincluding chimera)







I think this one is a female dubia? Could it be pregnant? If im might i will need to get rid of it because I am not ready for babies of this species yet.







is this one a dubia or a hisser?







here is the biggest.. his name is handsome mouse isnt he beautiful?







here is hissy( he is always hissing!)







is this one a female? how long do you think it will be until it can breed?


----------



## texasroach (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice Roaches, as for them breeding there is no telling, I kept my hissers in a dark plastic tub, like roach breeders do, for over a year and they never bread, then I put them in as glass tank and now they wont stop breeding, They will breed when they want to, and some of the females are probably already pregnant.


----------



## Dravensmom (Dec 12, 2010)

The nice guy who sent them to me cleared things up


----------



## Vfox (Dec 12, 2010)

Yay for cockroaches. They are addicting, be careful lol. I have twelve species and am eyeing about ten more on my wish list. My wife doesn't really want me to get any more but there are at least 4 more I'm going to add soon. She likes them, she just doesn't know it yet. 

My 6 Hissers have done courting behavior but I've never seen mating actually happen. The 4 females are bloated though so I'm hoping they are pregnant. My discoids won't friggin stop mating, I'm soon going to be up to my ears in babies. There are already more than enough running around in the substrate, I'm really hoping they calm down soon lol. Speaking of crazy breeders, I pulled some cork away from my lobster roaches last night...SO MANY BABIES! Lol. I forgot how fast these guys breed, I'm going to need to get a hedgehog or something lol.


----------



## Jam Reptiles (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay well you have all hissers and one dubia... Ya cock roaches are addicting im getting my 4th species soon but at the same time getting rid of one species so i well only have 3 at that time but i well get more lol my roaches are just starting to pay for themselves ones i get enough ill buy a few more species this is when I get the room...I was a idiot and on one of my bins i put the vents at the top on the bin witch makes it harder to stack now i need to start a new stack.


----------



## Jam Reptiles (Dec 13, 2010)

Vfox said:


> Yay for cockroaches. They are addicting, be careful lol. I have twelve species and am eyeing about ten more on my wish list. My wife doesn't really want me to get any more but there are at least 4 more I'm going to add soon. She likes them, she just doesn't know it yet.
> 
> My 6 Hissers have done courting behavior but I've never seen mating actually happen. The 4 females are bloated though so I'm hoping they are pregnant. My discoids won't friggin stop mating, I'm soon going to be up to my ears in babies. There are already more than enough running around in the substrate, I'm really hoping they calm down soon lol. Speaking of crazy breeders, I pulled some cork away from my lobster roaches last night...SO MANY BABIES! Lol. I forgot how fast these guys breed, I'm going to need to get a hedgehog or something lol.




Well after christmas I well be taking off some discoids off you haha if you want.


----------



## Dravensmom (Dec 13, 2010)

Haha Vfox I know how you feel.. I have been begging my bf to just touch one. He is not afraid.. he just thinks they are dirty Ugghh crickets are so much worse.
They are definatly awesome but the only other kinds I may get would be those Halloween hissers or maybe those giant hissers. I really like the bigger ones and dont like the look of wings (except those nifty green ones you have Vfox) but for now I am more than happy with what I have.


----------



## Vfox (Dec 13, 2010)

Dravensmom said:


> Haha Vfox I know how you feel.. I have been begging my bf to just touch one. He is not afraid.. he just thinks they are dirty Ugghh crickets are so much worse.
> They are definatly awesome but the only other kinds I may get would be those Halloween hissers or maybe those giant hissers. I really like the bigger ones and dont like the look of wings (except those nifty green ones you have Vfox) but for now I am more than happy with what I have.


Hehe. Hopefully I'll be getting some giant morphs of the Panchlora nivea soon too. These green color is great but they are only about an inch. The giants are supposed to be twice that big. One of these days you bf will hold them, it took my wife almost 3 years lol.


----------



## Dravensmom (Dec 13, 2010)

Be sure to post some pics of those if you get them. 3 years wow! I dont think it will take that long..  One day im not gonna be home and our son will nag him all day "roachies peeaaseee" and he will give in lol. If that does not work.. he will need to feed his Ts somehow when i have a nice colony and refuse to pick up crickets;P.


----------



## T 'n T (Dec 23, 2010)

here is the biggest.. his name is handsome mouse isnt he beautiful?

THE Handsome Mouse? Roach snack extraordinaire?


----------



## Dravensmom (Dec 23, 2010)

Lol my son named him.. I think he thought they were extra good looking mice when they came because I put them in a 10 gal which is what my mice are in.


----------

